# Does your pup stalk you!!



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Everywhere I go Jeff is with me, when I stand up so does he, when I move rooms so does he and if I go out and leave him with hubby or kids he sits by the front door and waits for me.

Is this normal and will he grow out of it or will we be joined at the ankle for ever


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Possibly joined at the ankle forever haha, my mum is generally the one home with Izzie all the time & I know that whenever she leaves the room (thinking Izzie is sleeping on the sofa) she just pops up next to her feet  haha, when it's just me & Izzie she follows me and lays on the floor whenever I am (she just likes company, she actaully even follows us all to the downstairs toilet if we go in haha). So enjoy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YES! when I go to the bathroom and don't let her in she waits by the door for me to come out, if I move on the couch at all she gets up just to be ready..if I go upstairs ( she isn't so good upstairs so we have it blocked with a baby gate right now) she waits at the gate till I get down. and all my husband has to say to her is Where's mum and she comes a running...she is a year old...so I don't think it will stop any time soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she will even lie on the ground while I am cooking...but she has to lie down as close as possible! poor thing sometimes gets stepped on.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, I'm followed a lot, even the toilet!


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh well at least he keeps my feet warm lol. He waits outside the toilet for me too and I keep banging him on the head when I open the door!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep, mine comes to the bathroom with me and if i shut her out she just scratches to get in!x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yeah so relieved ... In more ways than one ... I'm not the only one with a toilet companion. Get a bit worried though she's started eyeing up the toilet roll....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha yes I think they like toilet roll, if Izzie can find any she will have it & rips it up all over the floor  She also loves chewing the empty cardboard roll LOL.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Blossom gets distracted by the bathroom chenille rug and the wicker drawers...and mummy doesnt like it!! haha.xx 
empty toilet roll tubes keep her occupied for a good 5 mins!!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes well not many things seem to keep Izzie occupied for long (only really her bones that she chews). She's strange, if we take something of hers then she wants it, but as soon as we don't show interest in it when she has it for like 20 seconds she just drops it and comes to bully me a bit more haha. She loves stealing bras though! She doesn't like giving them back even if I pretend I don't want it, strange dog.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't think it gets any better! Daisy is the same, like a little shadow. Sometimes she doesn't realise I have gone but it never takes her long to realise and then she is there again, right behind me!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lol haha yep bras often get stolen too!xx

i know, ive often been in the kitchen thinking where has she gone and Im shouting BLOSSOM COME....and she has been by my feet all along!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie as she's gotten older has even learnt to jump up in the garden and steal bras off the washing line! Always seem to be my mums & she has to chase her round the garden  Pretty funny, she could never catch her on her own HAHA


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They really are people dogs!!!! Mine also follows me everywhere, which I don't mind, i think I have just got used to it and i don't think it will ever change. I don't think its insecurity as Weller is very confident dog , I think he just likes to be with you. He stayed at sister's house while we went on holiday and done exactly the same to her
The latest thing is the dishwasher, if its open he has his head in it, only to move when he realises you are shutting his heasd in the door or if its closed he stands right in front of it until he is nearly getting squashed by the opening door........... cockapoos huh!?!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> They really are people dogs!!!! Mine also follows me everywhere, which I don't mind, i think I have just got used to it and i don't think it will ever change. I don't think its insecurity as Weller is very confident dog , I think he just likes to be with you. He stayed at sister's house while we went on holiday and done exactly the same to her
> The latest thing is the dishwasher, if its open he has his head in it, only to move when he realises you are shutting his heasd in the door or if its closed he stands right in front of it until he is nearly getting squashed by the opening door........... cockapoos huh!?!


Betty is like my shadow too... when I'm in the kitchen she mainly lays at my feet but can't resist trying to get 'in' the dishwasher when I open the door.
Unfortunately she also tries to do this with the oven. I push her away but would she back off after feeling the heat????


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yup! Vincent is the same  although he's not figured out the stairs so he just sits at the bottom crying for me to come back!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie certainly keeps a close eye on me. But I guess at over 8months old she's getting not quite so clingy. She'll let me be on my computer whilst she sits on the other room.

That's as far as it gets however, if I go upstairs, she's there like a shot - but so silently. Sometimes I swear she just materializes by my side


----------



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

sounds like ozzie and my husband. I've just looked at him sitting on the sofa, and Ozzie is draped around his neck! I've told hubs its not because he loves him more, its just because he feeds him!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha. Yes to everything on here. Nacho follows me to the toilet. Even tried jumping on my lap whilst i'm sat on it - A step too far!!

And what is it with bras? I left my drawer open the other day (bad habit) for me to come into the room and he had made a pile of bras in the corner and he was sat on top sucking (not chewing) on the strap. - Straight to the washing machine they went!

I have began to realise if he isn't joined at my hip, he is usually up to mischief!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Betty is like my shadow too... when I'm in the kitchen she mainly lays at my feet but can't resist trying to get 'in' the dishwasher when I open the door.
> Unfortunately she also tries to do this with the oven. I push her away but would she back off after feeling the heat????


Not sure if she would back off...probably but who is to really know...I have to push lady off too.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Not sure if she would back off...probably but who is to really know...I have to push lady off too.


Yes, sometimes tricky with hot dishes in your hand!!. Roasted Cockapoo - not
worth imagining


----------



## Yoko (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, Lennon does the same thing! Sometimes I won't hear him follow me, then I'll look and he's right there. If I leave the house and he's there with my roommates or boyfriend, they tell me later he will either sit by the front door or sit on the sofa watching the front door. 

It's nice to know that they love us so much, doesn't it?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Milly is my shadow and follows me everywhere and she is 2.

Monty did as a puppy but not now. He used to scratch madly at the toilet door and whimper- it was much easier to just have him in there with you


----------

